
Dictionary of Non-Notable Artists - wortelefant
https://gregorweichbrodt.de/en/project/dictionary-of-non-notable-artists/
======
wortelefant
Apparently the author also added phrases from the "non-notable" discussions to
a website that autogenerates random T-shirt designs:
[http://zufallsshirt.de/non-notable/](http://zufallsshirt.de/non-notable/)

